# Who or What Consumes Duckweed?



## WntrMute2

The title says it all. I'm tired of fighting a losing battle with the floating monster. Please help!

Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## geeks_15

Well, I don't know what consumes it, but I have had luck getting rid of it.

I put a hang on the back filter on my 29 gallon and set the water surface level up to where the outflow from the filter created the maximum water movement at the surface. I still had to manually remove the duckweed and it took a while (maybe a 2 to 4 weeks). But eventually the tank was free of duckweed. I didn't know this would work, it was more of a happy accident.

All the while I was injecting CO2 and running medium to high light.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bosmahe1

Ducks consume duckweed! I got rid of it the old fashioned way. Everytime I saw some, I would scoup it out with a net and clean the net in a container full of water. In a week or so, you can have it removed. If you skip a few days, it will replenish itself so, you have to keep at it.

I like the look of Duckweed but, it is pain to have it drip off your elbows everytime you stick your arms in the tank.


----------



## Cliff Mayes

The answer you have been given works.

Goldfish will eat duckweed very readily and probably any vegetable eating fish will gobble it up but nothing suceeds like Goldfish or attention to getting rid it.

Find a Goldfish friend and give some to them. The Goldfish will appreciate it but costant daily scooping works quite well to get rid of the duckweed.


----------



## mumushummus

my pomacea bridgesii youngs eats the duckweed in a flash


----------



## edwardn

Rainbow fish eats duckweed. One or two at a time...

The best way is to take small net and fish up all the duckweed in no time at all!!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

I heard a member say that he useda goldfish to solve this problem. Thats what i would do.


----------



## Tex Gal

Rainbow fish will indeed rid your tank of the duckweed. Mollies like it to. They'll eat it. I used to get it from the LFS to feed my mollies.


----------



## mudboots

Mollies and any of those Gambusia (mosquito fish, minnows, pond guppies, whatever ya'll call them locally) species eat it, but like most are saying, the best way is simply to remove it. 

I had a small amount and couldn't get it to grow due to the "minnows", but when I added a good size glob if it, it exploded in growth and I had a hard time removing it. Once it was down to just a few little patches the fish cleaned up the rest and I haven't seen any since.


----------



## WntrMute2

Thanks guys


----------



## APCRandall

some people eat it, if you dry it out, you can train goldfish and other fish to eat it. You have to train them while their young.


----------



## ObiQuiet

I use a plastic comb to scoop it up from the surface. Easier to rinse or brush off than a net.


----------



## Gordonrichards

Indeed, manual removal is the best regarding floaters IMO.

You really do have to remove all of it or it will come back to haunt you in a few days, as it divides very quickly.

Just focus on netting a bit every day, and it will soon be gone.


----------

